# Will Xanax make me more social?



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

I know xanax is typically used in the treatment of people with anxiety disorders. does this apply to social anxiety disorders as well? 

Would taking some xanax help someone who gets nervous easily in social situations? Does anyone have any experience with this or other benzos that help social anxiety?

I heard Xanax basically makes you very mellow and makes you not worry about anything.. Is that true? If so, that kind of sucks because I'm trying to be more outgoing :\


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

If you need a quick fast fix for occasional situations I would agree benzos would work nicely. However, if you suffer from a more constant generalized anxiety disorder you should be looking into a SSRI like Lexapro


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

enickols said:


> If you need a quick fast fix for occasional situations I would agree benzos would work nicely. However, if you suffer from a more constant generalized anxiety disorder you should be looking into a SSRI like Lexapro


Would it be a bad idea to take some before work? I only ask because work is the only place I socialize with people. I'm ok with customers but when it comes to talking to my coworkers I get pretty nervous, especially with the girl I like.

I tend to get pretty nervous when talking to her. Would xanax help that at all? And if it does, would it change my personality? Like I said before, I heard it makes you very mellow. Does that mean I'll most likely keep to myslef while on it? (I already tend to keep to myself now, so that is something I want to avoid)


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

not only social it makes you high too


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

I used to take them. I wouldn't say completely social but it will definitely make you not give a **** what people think about you. It can backfire though, I did some stupid things with Xanax. You have to have good self control. Also, careful with the dependency that builds up on it. You can get addicted in a matter of weeks


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

VictimEternal said:


> not only social it makes you high too


Really? I was planning on taking it before work.. But if I'm gonna feel high that probably wont be a good idea. :S


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

awkward person said:


> Really? I was planning on taking it before work.. But if I'm gonna feel high that probably wont be a good idea. :S


high and euphoric ...


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

CowGoMoo said:


> I used to take them. I wouldn't say completely social but it will definitely make you not give a **** what people think about you. It can backfire though, I did some stupid things with Xanax. You have to have good self control. Also, careful with the dependency that builds up on it. You can get addicted in a matter of weeks


Hope you don't mind me asking, but what kind of stupid things did you do with xanax?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

She probably had sex ...


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

awkward person said:


> Would it be a bad idea to take some before work? I only ask because work is the only place I socialize with people. I'm ok with customers but when it comes to talking to my coworkers I get pretty nervous, especially with the girl I like.
> 
> I tend to get pretty nervous when talking to her. Would xanax help that at all? And if it does, would it change my personality? Like I said before, I heard it makes you very mellow. Does that mean I'll most likely keep to myslef while on it? (I already tend to keep to myself now, so that is something I want to avoid)


If it just for casual interaction the person will notice something different about your demeanor. You could take a low dose which wouldn't hit you so hard just to see how it effects you. I would suggest you try something like Celexa or Lexapro. These meds will give you a more natural mellow feeling after they kick in. Plus, the effects will last all day long. It takes SSRIs anywhere from 4 to 8 weeks to saturate your bloodstream and begin working.

But, if you're just set on getting a benzo try something with a long half life like Klonopin. It has a smoother onset which won't hit you fast and hard then drop ya like a ton of bricks a couple hours later


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

VictimEternal said:


> She probably had sex ...


What? is xanax like ecstasy or something? God I'm so ignorant when it comes to drugs, it's kind of pathetic


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

awkward person said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking, but what kind of stupid things did you do with xanax?


Lmao nothing too bad, just random bursts of stupidity. For example I started an argument with my teacher because she was being so condescending. I called her out on it and we ended up basically screaming at each other. Once in Walmart I knocked over a whole clothes rack just because I thought It'd be funny. I walked my dog with my friend once and I just slapped her *** out of nowhere. That was sooo unlike me. Just random things like that haha, be careful! It's kind of like being a bit drunk of having that mischievous feeling



VictimEternal said:


> She probably had sex ...


You talking about me? Lol stop being lame


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

awkward person said:


> What? is xanax like ecstasy or something? God I'm so ignorant when it comes to drugs, it's kind of pathetic


i don't know what she did , but "stupid" always rings a bell

Xanax in its mechanism is similar to Clonazepam , only it makes you more euphoric and less drowsy , it was developed in sweden that's why it makes you high so painlessly


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

awkward person said:


> What? is xanax like ecstasy or something? God I'm so ignorant when it comes to drugs, it's kind of pathetic


Xanax is a benzo that makes you feel somewhat like being drunk. You drop your inhibitions and yeah it can get you high as ****. A lot of people use it to party, ecstasy is totally different but it's also pretty fun


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

CowGoMoo said:


> Lmao nothing too bad, just random bursts of stupidity. For example I started an argument with my teacher because she was being so condescending. I called her out on it and we ended up basically screaming at each other. Once in Walmart I knocked over a whole clothes rack just because I thought It'd be funny. I walked my dog with my friend once and I just slapped her *** out of nowhere. That was sooo unlike me. Just random things like that haha, be careful! It's kind of like being a bit drunk of having that mischievous feeling


LOL for some reason I can see myself randomly slapping someones *** at work.. Oh god, now I'm kind of scared to even try it.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

It does relax you but it also made me very sleepy idk if that helps


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

awkward person said:


> LOL for some reason I can see myself randomly slapping someones *** at work.. Oh god, now I'm kind of scared to even try it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Noo don't be scared, just follow the recommended dose and try to behave yourself haha!


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Chill out , it's not scary , trust me you haven't taken scary drugs yet


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

CowGoMoo said:


> Noo don't be scared, just follow the recommended dose and try to behave yourself haha!


Random question: Do you think if I were to take some xanax before work I would be able to work?

I work in a deli and it's pretty busy throughout the day. All I do is take orders from customers, slice meat and give it to them. When I works nights I do that + cleaning.


----------



## thefourth (Sep 7, 2012)

I have found that Relaquil works and it is all natural it just kinda takes the edge off.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

awkward person said:


> I know xanax is typically used in the treatment of people with anxiety disorders. does this apply to social anxiety disorders as well?
> 
> Would taking some xanax help someone who gets nervous easily in social situations? Does anyone have any experience with this or other benzos that help social anxiety?
> 
> I heard Xanax basically makes you very mellow and makes you not worry about anything.. Is that true? If so, that kind of sucks because I'm trying to be more outgoing :\


it depends how much you take. i take klonopin and it make me social but only if i take more than 3 mg...


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

zeusko87 said:


> it depends how much you take. i take klonopin and it make me social but only if i take more than 3 mg...


I was thinking that I would take no more than 2mg

however, i've never taken xanax before, so maybe .5 mg will be enough


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

CowGoMoo said:


> Lmao nothing too bad, just random bursts of stupidity. For example I started an argument with my teacher because she was being so condescending. I called her out on it and we ended up basically screaming at each other. Once in Walmart I knocked over a whole clothes rack just because I thought It'd be funny. I walked my dog with my friend once and I just slapped her *** out of nowhere. That was sooo unlike me. Just random things like that haha, be careful! It's kind of like being a bit drunk of having that mischievous feeling
> 
> You talking about me? Lol stop being lame


You slapped your friend out of nowhere? lol what was the aftermath of that. how did she react when you slapped her.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> You slapped your friend out of nowhere? lol what was the aftermath of that. how did she react when you slapped her.


Lol she was just shocked I had the balls to do that. I distinctly remember thinking, "her butt looks cute. I wonder what would happen if I smacked it". I know she wasn't mad though, she used to be my best friend and would have slapped the **** out of me if it pissed her off


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's supposed to calm your nerves and loosen you up by pretty much slowing you down. If you feel less nervous in a social situation, you may be more inclined to talk and interact more.


----------



## boogiesmash (Nov 7, 2014)

I use Xanax only when I am really having bad anxiety. It has been on average once a week. I have .5 mg but usually have to take 2 (1mg total) to have any affect. Everyone is different. I also take zoloft that is used on a daily basis and took about 5 weeks before I noticed a significant reduction in my anxiety. You definetly should talk to doctor. If you are slicing meat you are better off not taking it or being very careful because it can make you feel drowsy. Hope this helps.


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

boogiesmash said:


> I use Xanax only when I am really having bad anxiety. It has been on average once a week. I have .5 mg but usually have to take 2 (1mg total) to have any affect. Everyone is different. I also take zoloft that is used on a daily basis and took about 5 weeks before I noticed a significant reduction in my anxiety. You definetly should talk to doctor. If you are slicing meat you are better off not taking it or being very careful because it can make you feel drowsy. Hope this helps.


Yeah I should see a doctor, but I probably won't. Mainly because I really don't know how to do all that stuff. My mom won't help me out, so it's just whatever I guess.

let's just hope I don't chop my fingers off..But maybe I should..Apparently the company will give you 5k if you lose a finger..So there's that.


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

On a side note, I'm gonna meet a guy who will help me out with getting xanax..kind of anxious about it, but i'm sure that will be taken care of soon enough.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

CowGoMoo said:


> Lol she was just shocked I had the balls to do that. I distinctly remember thinking, "her butt looks cute. I wonder what would happen if I smacked it". I know she wasn't mad though, she used to be my best friend and would have slapped the **** out of me if it pissed her off


 her butt? It was her butt you slapped, I thought you slapped her in the face. :con


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> her butt? It was her butt you slapped, I thought you slapped her in the face. :con


What, slap my friend in the face? Why the hell would I do that hahaha

I said "I walked my dog with my friend once and I just slapped her *** out of nowhere."


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

CowGoMoo said:


> What, slap my friend in the face? Why the hell would I do that hahaha
> 
> I said "I walked my dog with my friend once and I just slapped her *** out of nowhere."


LOL yeah I re-read that part, when I first read it I didn't notice the ***, well actually I did but It didn't register as "butt" to me at first. It registered as something like "kicked the sh_t out of his ***". lol


----------

